# usg primer



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not just use Zinzeer 123? Great primer and avalible everywhere.
If you really want the USG your going to have to go back and add your location to your profile. You could be anyplace on the planet.


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry do most of this on my phone so I'll have to figure that out. I am in the Flint Michigan area. I will look into that other primer as well.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Joe the primer your talking about is good the primer the OP is talking about is better. It is a primer and surfacer. It will smooth out the wall and leave a nice surface to paint on it is used to give drywall a level five finish. Something. Regular primer can not do. So to,answer his question a drywall distributer will carry it.


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Nailbags you saw I'm talking about the regular primer and not the tuff cover product. I know you responded to another thread of mine that I mentioned that. Don't want to be misleading!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Nailbags said:


> Joe the primer your talking about is good the primer the OP is talking about is better. It is a primer and surfacer. It will smooth out the wall and leave a nice surface to paint on it is used to give drywall a level five finish. Something. Regular primer can not do. So to,answer his question a drywall distributer will carry it.


 
please explain how a primer will do that?


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

chrisn said:


> please explain how a primer will do that?


I take it you never used it? It is applied at 20mils WFT and dries to 12mil thickness it does have a PVA primer in it and it has like mud in it it replaces the regular skim coat. Drys to touch in 90 min


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sherwin Williams has it on sale this month.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Before you get to excited about this product I just looked it up. First just an airless sprayer won't work it must be one that will carry at least a .031 tip. These sprayers run in excess of $3000 and because of the high price they aren't for rent. Google USG Tuff Hide and read the Q&A. The sprayer must also deliver 3000 psi.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry my mistake Tuff Wall is what SW has on sale but it's for texture.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Nailbags said:


> I take it you never used it? It is applied at 20mils WFT and dries to 12mil thickness it does have a PVA primer in it and it has like mud in it it replaces the regular skim coat. Drys to touch in 90 min


no I have not, but I don't own a $3,000 sprayer either:no:

and I still do not see how spraying this stuff on will magically give you a level 5 finish but what do I know


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey guys, trying to bring this back on topic. NOT looking for the Tuff Hide product. Looking for the regular USG Sheetrock First Coat primer product. Or any suggestions on something that would be superior that I can hand roll on. Thanks!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

In my area must be ordered, but I'm in a limited area.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joshs said:


> Hey guys, trying to bring this back on topic. NOT looking for the Tuff Hide product. Looking for the regular USG Sheetrock First Coat primer product. Or any suggestions on something that would be superior that I can hand roll on. Thanks!


Zinsser 123, BM Fresh Start, SW Drywall primer


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

chrisn, looking at the sw site, there are many primer options. Which one would you recommend? Was planning on using SW paint, so if their primer is good, might as well go to the same place. 

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/homeowners/products/catalog/shelf/interior-paint-coatings/primers/


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

this one


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

chrisn said:


> this one


I have used that. I like USG Primer. it is kinda like hmmm you own a Chevy you only us genuine GM parts on your Chevy. USG makes over 95% of the Sheetrock sold in America and they make a Primer that goes with their product. I feel using anything less is like owning a Chevy and using after market products on it yes it works but was not made by the people who designed it to begain with. make sence?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

This is what I use:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Also what I use if not 123.


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. I agree with the Chevy example, but if people like sw as well I think I will go with that based on availability in my area. Thanks!


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

One more question on this. Called sw to ask about availability of 5 gallon buckets. They have the regular drywall primer, the 200 drywall primer, and the pva. I'm pretty sure I don't want the pva, but us there much difference between the regular and the 200, and any good reason to spend extra money on the "better" primer?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Nailbags said:


> I have used that. I like USG Primer. it is kinda like hmmm you own a Chevy you only us genuine GM parts on your Chevy. USG makes over 95% of the Sheetrock sold in America and they make a Primer that goes with their product. I feel using anything less is like owning a Chevy and using after market products on it yes it works but was not made by the people who designed it to begain with. make sence?


 
ok, but didn't Chevrolet also make the Vega?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joshs said:


> One more question on this. Called sw to ask about availability of 5 gallon buckets. They have the regular drywall primer, the 200 drywall primer, and the pva. I'm pretty sure I don't want the pva, but us there much difference between the regular and the 200, and any good reason to spend extra money on the "better" primer?


 
If it was me ,I would go with the better one:yes:. The good reason is that it is better


----------



## joshs (Jan 11, 2013)

Well the question is what's better about it and is the extra cost worth it  

Anyone know the difference?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

the promar 200 is fine

to me, if it costs more ,it is most likely a better product
I do not cut corners when painting other peoples( or my own) homes


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Nailbags said:


> I have used that. I like USG Primer. it is kinda like hmmm you own a Chevy you only us genuine GM parts on your Chevy. USG makes over 95% of the Sheetrock sold in America and they make a Primer that goes with their product. I feel using anything less is like owning a Chevy and using after market products on it yes it works but was not made by the people who designed it to begain with. make sence?


Guess you never owned a hot rod.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Guess you never owned a hot rod.


1965 sting ray.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Let me rephrase I guess you never built a hot rod.


----------

